# Catching these strays is becoming a problem.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

A few days ago, I captured one of the stray cats in my yard.
He seemed to be only about 5-6 months old. 
We have an appointment for tomorrow to bring him in, but I decided at the last second (About 10min after I caught him) to let him go, because the poor thing kept meowing, even AFTER we put the blanket over the cage. 
This was my fault, because I wanted to catch him early. 

Now I'm worried we won't ever catch him again. 

To top it off, this other cat we have spayed keeps going into the cage and setting it off and eating the food! 
I tested the trap, and it works perfectly, and is very sensitive (It even went off on its own once)

Her, and her brother (not neutered yet) have been sneaking in, and avoiding the trap trigger some how. 
I put 2 pieces of cardboard on top, and still they somehow avoid it! 

So, right now I have cardboard, and newspaper over the trigger, and I am hoping we will catch the male that isn't neutered. 
He comes around and stares at me, like he is mocking me. 

Any advice would be amazing.
We have until tomorrow to catch one.
We are leaving the trap out over night, but I MAY pull an all nighter and keep my eye out for one that we catch. 

Hopefully everything turns out okay!


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Well letting it go was probably an error. You may never get it back again. I have been trying on and off to catch the neighborhood stray. He is trap aware and WILL NOT enter a confined space. He does however have a regular routine so at least he eats regularly. I would have waited it out but what is done is done.


----------

